# Tempt your fate--spin the "Wheel of Misfortune"



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

They look fantastic!!!! Love them both...thanks for sharing


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

They both turned out very nice! I especially like the spider web visual!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are great. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum. 

Marie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i need to make one of these for my nbc thanks for the reminder 
yours look good


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the wheels. Are the wooden? Would love one for my Fortune Teller theme.


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

Love the ideas! I've been wanting to build a wheel for my business & incorporate it into Halloween.... now I have ideas..... thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

They look amazing!!

Could you tell me how you did the base or stand for the wheel? I am struggling with ideas on that one and I would prefer to to an upright stand, like you have, as opposed to a large slab of wood.

Thanks!!


----------

